# NXClient blocking NXServer? [solved]

## furanku

Hi!

I want my computer to be both, a NX Client to work form home, and a NX Server to access my computer from work.  So I installed yesterday what I thought is neccessary to perform these tasks. After an emerge sync and emerge -Dup world today I get the errormessage:

```
Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxclient (is blocking net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.0)

```

I'm new to NX, I guess this has to do with the commercial and the freeNX implemention, but I'm not sure how to resolve this conflict and keep the full functionality. Which package has to get unmerged?

FrankLast edited by furanku on Sun Jun 26, 2005 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jas-Nix

I am running both an nxserver and nxclient,  when you update you need to unmerge nxclient and then emerge nxserver  then re-emerge nxclient,  should work fine,  it worked great for me.

Jas-Nix

[EDIT] - typo   :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

Thank you for your answer!

Is there any reason for emerge to think that they block each other or is that just a bug in the ebuilds? At least I could emerge them together without any problems. I think unmerging nxclient before each update of the server and remerging it afterwards is a bit fiddly...

----------

## Jas-Nix

I am not really sure why portage acts that way,  Maybe because of a bug in the ebuild?

Did unmerging the nxclient fix the problem for you?

Jas-Nix

----------

## dboli42

You need to use the "commercial" use flag in nxserver-freenx, that should fix the problem (worked for me)

----------

## furanku

No, I unmerged both and remerged them with

```
# USE="commercial" emerge nxserver-freenx nxclient
```

 after that I still get the same error. The funny thing is that the nxserver-freenx ebuild has the blocking package as dependency. Even if I unmerge nxclient an just emerge nxserver-freenx, portage installs the nxclient package to complain after that that it's blocking the server...

[Edit:] Ahhh, now I've got it working! That's one of the cases where you need to put the "commercial" flag into /etc/make.conf or better /etc/portage/package.keywords, it's not enough to give it just when emerging the package via USE="commercial". It has to be present everytime when portage checks the dependencies. Since I'm no NX expert, I hesitate about changing the gentoo-wiki entry about NX, which explicitly say to set the USE flag on the commandline, maybe someone more expierenced should change that.

Thank's a lot to all!

----------

## dboli42

Just add:

```
net-misc/nxserver-freenx commercial

```

To /etc/portage/package.use

This will make it specific to nxserver-freenx and not global.

----------

